# ceiling fan install



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just got back from the beach. Spent a couple of days with Marla and the kids, and, of course, took a few pics! :laughing: 

I think at one time, there was a dinette light here, a plug-in swag style. The receptacle is switch controlled. I guess a fan was desired here.

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/HPIM1765.jpg

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/HPIM1763.jpg

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/HPIM1761.jpg

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/HPIM1760.jpg


Marla's mom was with us. She didn't know what the heck I was doing taking pictures of the dinette fan. :whistling2: 


Hey, everybody needs a hobby! :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice. That hotel maintenance man was probably very proud of that. He probably did that right after he got done mowing the grass and picking up the litter in the parking lot. :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Was a condo rental, so this could very well have been the owner.   

Nice place, really. But you know, I can't just let this slide!


----------



## Skkitzzo (Oct 2, 2007)

i guess theres a first time for everything lol


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Just got back from the beach. Spent a couple of days with Marla and the kids, and, of course, took a few pics! :laughing:
> 
> I think at one time, there was a dinette light here, a plug-in swag style. The receptacle is switch controlled. I guess a fan was desired here.
> 
> ...


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll bet if you showed those pics to the management, all they'd do is clean the fan.:laughing:


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

He he,

Thats a classic, maybe the idea is for it to be moved from one room to another, for customers who don't require a fan and just prefer to open the door and let the natural sea air into the room.

"I can just see the notice at the check in counter"

Ceiling fans provided if required.


----------



## Percheron49 (Jan 26, 2008)

Pretty Cool. I do like the new uses for the potted plant hanger holding up the cord. I never thought about using those for my wiring jobs. It looks so pretty.


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

The wiremold really looks 'Swanky'. rbj


----------



## SEMPER FI (Mar 4, 2008)

Isn't it funny how you notice things after becoming an electrician. For me its looking at conduit in stores and admiring the work.

OOHRAH
SEMPER FI


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

SEMPER FI said:


> ... For me its looking at conduit in stores and admiring the work.
> 
> OOHRAH
> SEMPER FI


Or thinking, "Dang glad that ain't my work, it looks like doo-doo!" :laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Or thinking, "Dang glad that ain't my work, it looks like doo-doo!" :laughing:


who took pictures of my work?:laughing:


----------

